# First Pen up for sale



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I have never really thought about selling anything I have made before, but I have one of my pens on eBay LOL 

Check it out http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250539262776&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Good luck….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

No bids yet, but there is lots of time left. Good luck!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is a nice looking pen. Let me wish you good luck. With 6 days left on the auction there still is plenty of time for the sale.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Good Luck.


----------



## Llarian (Jul 10, 2008)

Let us know how it works out! I've considered ebay, as I'm told it has a decent success rate, but the fees they take are usury, especially when you factor in the (inevitable) paypal cut as well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

nice pen


----------



## kwaller (Sep 20, 2009)

Because of its wild pattern, the candy dish becomes the centre of attraction. Try using a more subdued background next time that focuses peoples attention on the pen. Nice work.


----------



## mrjello (Jan 7, 2010)

how do you determine what price to put on a pen?


----------



## mckenziedrums (Jan 11, 2010)

Deciding how to price an item on ebay is easy if not a little time consuming… Log in and search completed auctions. You may want to filter for the ones that actually sold. Look at how the successful items were priced and base your pricing on that.

One thing to consider if you sell a number of items is setting up an Ebay store. It's not auction based, has lower fees for sold items (but a monthly charge) and gives you more of a "store front" type atmosphere.

Consider investing in a light box or tent.. or make one… As others have said, you want the focus to be on your item not the background. It looks more professional to have the pen on a simple stand surrounded by a solid color background and good lighting.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I too wish you the best of luck. I would not get too down if it doesn't sell. If I can make a couple suggestions and I have no idea of what you realistically want for this pen but your starting bid is high. You do not say what the finish is on it. You need to stress the time and effort it took to put a finish on it especially if it is a CA finish. Also focus on the pen and show the pen from the side with the clip not being in the center. Good luck.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I just looked and this post is 45 days old. Man we have nothing else to do here. Wonder how the sale made out.


----------

